# The Person Below Me ~Part 3~



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

New home ladies...



chucky egg 4 said:


> nope
> 
> TPBM got woken up far to early


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

true, i hate the sound of the alarm!


I like this game,i only just found it  

TPBM wishes today was Friday !!


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

no going on holiday on Sunday and not ready yet  

TPBM owns far to many shoes


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep and they are stored all over the place!

TPBM thinks Marco Pierre White looks really weird

Louj x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Who?!?!

TPBM Loves toes lol


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

No 

TPBM loves the Harry Potter films


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I like the look of this (if I've worked it out right! )

Never seen one or read any of the books!  

TPBM is having an early night tonight


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

True!  Seem knackered at the minute.

TPBM is a rugby fan


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Not really but am excited about the match!!!!

TPBM has cried today for no reason what-so-ever!

Kay xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Not yet...but there's still time!  

TPBM is wearing blue today


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Yup - jeans

TPBM has a pet


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nope no pets any more.... 

TPBM should be working


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

nope, on 2ww

TPBM is full after lunch


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

stuffed to the gills 

TPBM wishes TPAT all the best for their 2ww (or wherever they are with things)


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes

TPBM is going out to dinner tonight


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no I think its chips tonight....very healthy Im sure.

TPBM is feeling like they shouldnt have come into work today


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh dear is it that bad    - no I'm not at work

TPBM could do with a large G & T, or a tranquilliser


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

better not

TPBM is offering to swap places


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

No way

TPBM is looking forward to going home


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yay 65 mins to go 

TPBM is doing something exciting later.


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

the most exciting thing i'm doing later is going to bed!              TPBM can't wait for xmas!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

kind of...trouble is I have done very little so far this year.... 

TPBM is going Christmas shopping today


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

No - to early for me I like the last minute rush 

TPBM is going to a firework display tonight


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

No. I have a "thing" about fireworks Im afraid atm

(and didnt get to go shopping either)

TPBM wonders where today went


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

oh yes, weekends go far too fast!          TPBM- isn't very happy at the minute and needs a big hug.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im better than I was earlier, just a tough weekend for me....hugs always welcome though!!

TPBM is giving up on X Factor and going to watch something else instead tonight


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

yes fed up with x factor! will watch a dvd or play on the new xbox!        TPBM- is going to have a shower later?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

do i smell, even from there?    No its a bath for me

TPBM should be doing something else....


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

should be really but am on shandy!        TPBM- is going to settle down and watch a movie!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah dp has just gone out to get one.....mind you he often comes back with strange choices....*

TPBM needs to do some ironing


* hm seems he has brought back a French thriller....what did I say about strange??!!


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

need to do lots and lots of it but will go in the wardrobe till i need it, will only get creased again!            TPBM-would love a game of pool, (I need a partner)


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

only played once, so I don't think you'd want me  

TPBM is tired after the weekend


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Tired of everything at the minute, though got 2moro off work. TPBM- doesn't want to go to work 2moro


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

correct I dread mondays

TPBM has taken down their Xmas decs today


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

No took them down on the 2nd. TPBM-is ready for bed.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Bope, I just got dressed!

TPBM has just realised they've forgotten to take down 1 decoration and now fears bad luck


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

no still got up half of them

TPBM is worrying about something


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes - I always am!

TPBM wishes DH/W/P didn't love the telly more than her/him!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

False no DH/DP

TPBM is getting up before 0700 tomorrow


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

True 6.15  

TPBM has a strange pet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false no pets other than a goldfish

TPBM loves chocolate


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

TRUE TRUE TRUE

The person below me had chicken for lunch today


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

NOT TRUE but had it for tea tho   
TPBM watched ashes to ashes last night


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope - not on over here in Spain

TPBM is fed up after doing so much house work today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

True but necessary

TPBM is meeting friends this weekend


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

nope working all weekend
TPBM - will be busy cooking sunday lunch tomorrow


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False - if I do cook, it'll probably be pizza

TPBM saw a bad film today


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

nope to busy
Tpbm - will be off out tonight


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false - determined to stay in and sort paperwork/bills/shredding out 

TPBM likes football


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

no - cantstand it  its a pitch full of pansies

TPBM - is bored


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

True - but will be going out late, but only to watch football! BOO!

TPBM has shouted at DH/DP today


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh Yes - he was a sulky baby this morning  

TPBM is gonna have a nice soak in the bath tonight


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

What a fantastic idea! Gonna run one now

TPBM needs to shave their legs!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no did them this a.m
tpbm is dreading going to work tomorrow


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nope dont work  

TPBM cant sleep


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh so youve heard about me!  

TPBM is having a day off (like me!)


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

No  

TPBM has got smelly farts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

oh my gosh no I'm a Laydeee!!!!!  

TPBM has just had a scrummy tea!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

If snickers and crisps counts then YES!

TPBM doesn't believe that [email protected] is a lady!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm shocked!!!!

Yes she is! I believe her   

TPBM is wanting an early night


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

CHeet!

I want an early night but never take myself there early enough

TPBM is [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh my YES!!!! How you get that one right  

TPBM is a bit bored at the moment


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope, coz I'm playing a game with my friend Karen!

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes!
I could MURDER a lager but I am being good and staying off the booze.

TPBM is having a glass of wine


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Erm   YES! Wasn't until someone mentioned wine on a thread, only a tiny one though!

TPBM is knackered


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

yes getting a bit stressed about dh nans funeral tomorrow.

TPBM is thinking about having cheese & crackers or some type of nibbles


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False (hope 2morow goes okay hun  )

Tpbm is gonna turn the computer off now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

yes sort of. 
Dh moaning he wants to finish his game off  
Ta hun  

TPBM is having a lie in tomorrow


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope (nite nite)

TPBM is looking forward to snuggling up to DH/DP (if they ever get home from work!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

false!

Dh is at home, got night off work and wants puter  

(nite  )

TPBM has a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

TRUE is it ever not busy with 40 3 year olds buzzing around  

TPBM has to unload the dishwasher


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

False, unless you mean the sink/drainer  

TPBM is has a night out at the weekend planned


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

True - if you count Friday

TPBM should be asleep!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

lol went to bed not long after so TRUE!!!  

TPBM is having a stressful day at work  

(is there only us playing this game? Where IS everyone else?)


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

true - very very busy day
TPBM- may have a glass or to tonight


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thinking no - but maybe

TPBM is home alone


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

False - just me and him indoors
TPBM - has been shopping today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

true only food shopping
Tpbm has painted their nails this week


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

no - quite the reverse wiped it off
TPBM- watched saturday take away


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False -. don't get that in SPain

TPBM is fed up


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

true
TPBM likes wine


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

true - sometimes i think to much
TPBM - is really looking forward to going to work tomorrow (not)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false not going to work tomorrow!!! yipee

tpbm has posted a birthday card this week


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

False -Only thing I posted this week is a sympathy card.
TPBM has bought flowers this week.


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

False- i think they look better in the garden
TPBM- has got a day off today


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

false - seems like I'm ALWAYS as work  

TPBM can't sleep well


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False - I always sleep well whatever!

TPBM can't be bothered to cook


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

True, just had take out curry & chips mmmmmmmm

TPBM is skint (until payday)


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False - got thousands saved up for tx  
TpBm has a headache


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

thats cheating -Tx money doesn't count  

Yup I've got a permanent headache from the dr drugs  

TPBM is asleep! (at the time of my post)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

true

TPBM is going to a party this weekend


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

True friend's 50th

TPBM is going to a sporting event this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

false - just out shoppig with me mam

TPBM can't sleep well with the awful winds outside (not inside   )


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False - no wind here!

TPBM is organising someones hen night


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false - don't know any hens at the mo!!

TPBM has been to a party this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

False - had exciting time at bingo...Won £1000   nearly wet me pants!!!!!

TPBM has tummy ache


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

False - headache   - Congrats on the win Karen

TPBM has to be up early for work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

False - boss gave me morning off yay!  

TPBM has loads of housework they need to do


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep  

TPBM is off work sick


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope back from sick on Monday after 2 1/2 weeks off.

TPBM likes eating pickled onions

(Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing the board, it looks like a giggle )
xx


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello

Yes but not at the moment (Tom and Dick)

TPBM has cold hands


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nope they are quite warm.

TPBM is thinking of what to make for tea tonight lol

Martine xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

True - it'll probably be a sandwich

TPBM bites their nails


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nope!

TPBM

Is tired


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

True off to bed soon

TPBM has had some good news today


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Not particularly.......sadly

TPBM watched Rock Rivals last night


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Nope - Gladly!  


TPBM has already had a joke by e-mail today.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nope!

TPBM is bored lol


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Not at the mo - on here munching pistachio nuts

TPBM has quit smoking


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false - never smoked

TPBM has or is going to the gym today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

You must be joking  

The person below me is going to church today


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

yes - have been to church this morning

TPBM is glad Barnsley beat Chelsea in the FA CUP


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes

TPBM is watching Dancing on Ice


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes- like it and there is nothing else on...

TPBM is dreading going to work tomorrow...


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No - I don't go till Wednesday  

TPBM is trying to lose weight


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

tries in a very loose sense!!!!

TPBM dyes their hair


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep - just started - the greys were starting to show 

TPBM is having an alcoholic beverage


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ohh yes rose wine none the less mmmm
tpbm is wearing matching undies


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false not today!!!

TPBM has a silver car


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

False - I have no car

TPBM is wearing no knickers   (lol I'm in my pjays!)


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope - I is a good girl

TPBM likes watching Overhaulin' (Chip Foose)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Never seen it

TPBM like TV soaps


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep!

TPBM has a dog


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

No - had one as a child

TPBM is in their PJ's!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No - but should be  

TPBM has a load of ironing to be done


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

? iron as I wear bad habit!!

TPBM is sporty


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Only if armchair sports counts   

TPBM is looking forward to the new Grand Prix season


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - Take That especially  

TPBM would like a change of career


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

nope, really happy with my job and my boss. she is the bestest boss i've ever had.

TPBM is bust making tea


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

true had loads of them

TPBM watched a rugby/football match this weekend


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No - Grand Prix for me  

TPBM needs to go to bed


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope - did a DIY job last night with my new bright pink varnish (Boots No 7 pink grapefruit   )

TPBM is tired


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope - a 7 day weekend !  

TPBM should get dressed


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes- it is a rare treat!! as I work fulltime but probbaly would get bored with it after a few days!

TPBM loves having their hair done


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

oooo yes! Especially at work  
TPBM prefers red wine to white


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no..red goes straight to my head

TPBM has been shopping for clothes today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No - I wish!

TPBM has done something norty today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

not really- can't sit still long enough

TPBM is not intending to go out of the house today!


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh dear - already been out!!!

TPBM has ALREADY started on an Easter Egg!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

nope havnt got any in house yet !!!

tpbm has got snowy weather   (we have )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

not at the moment, but the big Easter Egg is staring at me!!

TPBM is going to paint their nails today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - think I might do later on

TPBM has had a hot cross bun today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

ALL the time  

TPBM will be having a drinky this evening


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep!  

TPBM has booked a summer holiday


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep - but don't get the chance  

TPBM likes ten pin bowling


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Can't afford one    

TPBM has been on a bouncy castle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no

TPBM has resisted breaking into an Easter Egg so far!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No  

TPBM is watching I'd Do Anything


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

no  

TPBM is looking forward to going back to work tuesday


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No !!!  

TPBM has seen Spiderman too many times


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

yes  

TPBM is bored of easter tv


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes  

TPBM has something nice planned for tomorrow


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

no - housework  

TPBM is not having an early night tonight


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - i'm going now! Nite nite  

TPBM likes flying in an aeroplane


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

yes. Night

TPBM loves surfing the net


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - but I'm usually on here  

TPBM is going shopping today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no-unless a pint of milk counts!

TPBM got mail today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No  

TPBM has received an Easter card


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes- I love sending and receiving them

TPBM had snow today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Only a flake or two   

TPBM has had a speeding ticket


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ooh yes 3!
I think one may have expired now

TPBM has eaten their Easter eggs already!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Not all of em - there are a few of Robert's I have got my eye on, including the lindt bunny  

TPBM would like an expensive hair-cut


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

All the time - have I got worms ?  

TPBM loves a nice cup of tea


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

DEFINITELY  

TPBM has a pet


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Only if FF counts  

TPBM has been to Greece


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No - more of a black girl ......

TPBM has a disgusting habit


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No but DH does ....  

TPBM is looking forward to the clocks going forward


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - but not a browser, just a buyer  

TPBM likes carrot cake


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - though I have stopped drinking fizzy drinks since doing IVF  

TPBM swears


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No

TPBM has been to a zoo in the last twelve months


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes

TPBM likes carrots


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes yes yes

TPBM can swim


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Not till you mentioned it  

TPBM should be cooking tea


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no just had luch and being taken care of today as had EC!!

TPBM is watching daytime as a novelty


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

No!  need a wee AND need to get some dinner on!!!!!!!!!!!!
TPBM
wants a take away curry tonight - like me!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

true- well thats my excuse any way  
TPBM- watched the apprentice last night


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

true nothing really appealled to me

TPBM is still has Easter eggs in the hourse


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

True -  but they're not mine    

TPBM has smelly feet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

false well not that I know of!!

TPBM snores


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Only when I have a cold  

TPBM is hungry


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

watching it at the mo

TPBM has been caught in the rain today!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no 

TPBM is having a glass of wine/beer tonight


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

didn't really go out out (as in entertainment) other than chores and clinic!!

TPBM is having visitors today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No -I've had chicken, mushrooms, onions, stir-fried with rice. Yum.

TPBM shaves their legs


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Probably loads, but can't think of any off hand  

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Sometimes, but not at the moment (University Challenge!   )

The person below me is hopeless at replying to their emails


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

don't think so!! 

TPBM has a wedding to attend this year


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no

TPBM has visitors staying


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

No - spend too much time on here to watch soaps  

TPBM has hoovered today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes -usually in church (DH starts me off)

TPBM loses their temper


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - been out for the day and done a lot of walking

TPBM is watching the football.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes but DH is catching up as we speak  

TPBM is drinking an alcoholic beverage


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

er nope - (but could do with one!) hhmmm wine is calling  

TPBM is eating chocolate


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Off there now....

TPBM needs a good night's sleep


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Definitely!

TPBM knows some rude drinking songs


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

This IS an early night  

TPBM needs to go food shopping


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

I wear make-up - and I still look like this 

TPBM - needs to run a marathon


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

YES

TPBM has a good friend they can rely on


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep - I'll be your friend feehily  

TPBM cries at sad films


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes- but stilll can't find anything to watch half the time...

TPBM is going to watch The Apprentice


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

oh Yes!

TPBM wants to spend the day in the garden instead of going to work,.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes - I have seen one!

TPBM has cried today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes most days    Poor DH, DS, and dog..... 

TPBM wants some chocolate


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh yes all the time....


TPBM has sent some texts today


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes - I hate work  

TPBM likes to travel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

does junk count........!!


TPBM has dinner planned


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

ALWAYS - our dog moults for England  

TPBM plucks their eyebrows


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope - not long done them  

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

hmmmmm not really due to bad weather reports!!!

TPBM
is eating chocolate right NOW ! (like me  )


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Nope, mini babybel actually  

TPBM should be in bed (like me!)

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Na! I'm a night owl lol

TPBM Has a wii

Martine xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no not going to work for a week!!

TPBM has not been out the house today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no a shower girl and on 2ww can't have them

Tpbm bet on the Grand National


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

not really unless it is a slushy one

TPBM is meeting freinds tomorrow


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

not really as slept in this am...

tpbm is reading a gd book at the moment


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

nope - got no rhythm
TPBM - had a snow shower of sorts today


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

nope 
TPBM - is totally stuffed from their sunday roast


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no didn't have one

TPBM is studying/on a course at the moment


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no don't di the quiz

TPBM like reality TV programmes


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no just been to the bathroom

TPBM has booked a holiday


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh yes please

TPBM is an 'Apprentice' (TV) fan


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes love it

TPBM votes in TV  phone ins (Britains got talent, X factor etc)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

so-so (always swear I won't watch it but get hooked!!)

TPBM hates mondays


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

indifferent about it

TPBM needs to loose weight


----------

